# Denon x2700h or a yamaha RX-V 685 to replace a defective yamaha avr



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

so as i have a defective brand new rx-v 685 sold to me ,i plan to repair and sell it off.the reason i chose yamaha was the music and build per se.the trust in build part is completely shattered at least.so if i have to buy a new one viz., denon x2700h vs another 685.which one wud u suggest is better?

reason i ask because i have heard:-

*1.denon gets too hot thereby effecting longevity.i know my yamaha doesnt get warm at all.

2.is it true wat they say that listening music on denon isnt such a gud exp?

3.how wud u rate x2700h compared to yamaha.please note i am not speaking vis a vis the new features but generally for these models.*

could anyone chip in and comment?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

I was in a similar position (my RX-V672 failed due to a DSP chip with a known flaw). I chose to give Yamaha another chance, but this time I went with the RX-585. Based on my experience getting support for these cheap(?) receivers, I'm not going to spend a lot of money on them.


----------



## wakhfol (Nov 28, 2020)

Based on my experience getting support for these cheap(?) receivers,






192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

FWIW, I ended up not getting the RX-585. I placed the order on the B&H website, but it was backordered, and after two weeks of waiting I cancelled the order and ordered a (cheap) Sony AVR instead


----------

